# Lagoon Tower 24th floor layout?



## GregT (Mar 12, 2015)

All,

Does anyone have the unit layout (ie, the room numbers) for the Penthouse floor of Lagoon?  I have the layout that's been posted (attached) but don't have one for the top floor -- can anyone share?

Also, is there any real advantage to the Penthouse other than guaranteed high floor?  Please advise....

I believe there are two 3BR units on the front and then three units on each side -- is that correct?  Thank you

Best,

Greg


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 12, 2015)

I posted some room numbers from my last trip. I can't recall them now but it was my birthday thread. 

The three bedroom units are only on the side. The front penthouses are two bedroom. 

The 3br units are a 2br penthouse with a lock off studio penthouse attached. Two entry doors from the hallway. 

Floor to ceiling windows. A landing upstairs with a foosball table. 

Get the diamond head side and you will be eye level with the fireworks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 12, 2015)

Here you go, Greg.








SmithOp said:


> A is 72
> B is 60
> C is 61
> D is 62 / 63 (lockoff)
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 12, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> I posted some room numbers from my last trip. I can't recall them now but it was my birthday thread.
> 
> The three bedroom units are only on the side. The front penthouses are two bedroom.
> 
> ...



This is not correct.

The three bedroom villas can either be dedicated or lockoff.
The two oceanfront penthouses units are dedicated three bedroom villas. One has three bathrooms (2467) and the other has 2.5 bathrooms (2466). 

We've stayed in the three bedroom oceanfront (2467), two bedroom oceanview (2463) with the foosball and  our most recent stay was in the three bedroom oceanview (2472/2473 with a single entry). I also had my sister in a two bedroom oceanview (2461) while we were in the Grand Waikikian penthouse  (3902).
_NOTE: We had severe termite issue in 2472/2473 (Sept 2014), minor termite issue in 2461 (Sept 2014) and minor termite issue in 2467 (Feb 2010)._

Greg, take a look at post #4 in this old thread for more details about the HHV penthouse villas - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132850


----------

